# Hybrid rostratus females?



## phillum (Jul 22, 2019)

Hi i was wondering these fish are they hybrid rostratus females? they were sold to me as pure rostratus but they looked really strange their patterns. Could anyone confirm this please? I don't want hybrid fish and i was told they are F3s.. Was trying to breed them with my male but my male showed zero interest in them. He likes to chase my dolphins around mostly and swims past these females doesn't really look at them much, he has always chased the dolphins around even before these females were added. Got 6 of these females. Or perhaps he wants to show off to them now or? Any help would be greatly appreciated thanks.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

They definitely look off, the spot under their eye and blotchy body looks like there might be some tyranochromis in them.


----------



## Mike45 (Sep 17, 2019)

Looks like Livinstoni x rostratus hybird to me .


----------

